# My Original Fantasy Series: Any tips?



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I've been working on an original fantasy series since 2012. I'm on chapter 6 of the first book, so I'm getting there. 

But what I really need is tips and advice.

What should I do?
What should I avoid doing?

Anything, anything at all, just let me know.

This fantasy series is divided into three ages: 
The High Age, (Ancient Times, think Romans or Greeks)
The Middle Age, (Medieval Times.)
And the Third Age. (Renaissance style era)

I'm planning a trilogy for each age.

So hit me up on what I should do and not do.

Thanks!

CL

(I am open to any ideas, so don't be afraid to be blunt.)


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

Make all the protagonists die after each book, except for the last. This would make the reader curious as to who will continue the legacy in the next chapter. Make it a horrible death filled with cliffhangers.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

Also, since you are an American author, most American authors focus on plot. British authors are known for their descriptiveness, maybe you can be both. Are you intending to write historical fiction?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Very interesting!! Considering I already have a few cruel deaths planned... (I'm so mean...lol!)

I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Narya said:


> Also, since you are an American author, most American authors focus on plot. British authors are known for their descriptiveness, maybe you can be both. Are you intending to write historical fiction?


I do have one historical fiction about a 6,000 year old Elf from biblical times in the colonial days.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I do have one historical fiction about a 6,000 year old Elf from biblical times in the colonial days.



WOAH!!! That's interesting. You know, you could do what Orson Scott Card did for his books. He actually sent out unpublished manuscripts to a selected number of fans - they helped him proofread his story for both plot and character development. Something to keep in mind...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Narya said:


> WOAH!!! That's interesting. You know, you could do what Orson Scott Card did for his books. He actually sent out unpublished manuscripts to a selected number of fans - they helped him proofread his story for both plot and character development. Something to keep in mind...


If you would like me to send you a manuscript I would love to, for my Historical Fiction and Dark Fantasy.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

I warn you, my Dark Fantasy is well....dark.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> If you would like me to send you a manuscript I would love to, for my Historical Fiction and Dark Fantasy.



YEAH! I will pm you my email add.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I warn you, my Dark Fantasy is well....dark.



LOVE DARK FANTASY!

I actually wrote an HP fanfic before where I killed everybody...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Sent.


COOLNESS! I will give you feedback soon...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Yay! I'm excited! I'll be waiting. 

CL


----------

